# Restoration-freight wagon



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*awesome referbishment.*

to greysorrel i will take my hat off to you in a very fine referbishment job you have done there with your new waggon.
the lead red oxide paint probley helped in preserving the chassis and the turn table as well.
it looks in great condition.
its great you found a wheel right and got all the felleys and spokes done as well and seeing them restored is a pieace of awsome work to this fine resteration prodject.
i will say a pieace of history has been preserved by your self and bob and all thoes who contrebuted in your task of geting this waggon to a beautiful show standard.
i can see how proud you are driveing there with trixie and smoke.
and i must thank you for shareing your pictures.
and happy driving michael.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I thank you! I did an anniversary drive for a friend with it and they had a lot of fun, we bedded down the box with lots of blankets, as it was cold out, then drove around, ended up in a friends huge field, by some large pines and they shared their champagne with us....taken friends out and have only gotten myself in a tight spot once with this wagon but sure learned the turn radius and what my team will do on voice commands alone....don't think I giggled that much once things were said and done in a LONG time. 

Was fun in the end...and love sharing what we do with the public and try to help those on line.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*its awesome to here your haveing a great time.*

hiya greysorrel that sounds a beautiful thing to do and im glad your out and about with your new waggon.
sorry i had to cut the pm shought i had a phone call from work and the pm will time out.
i forgot to mention thay had 3 1/2 carrots each and thay were put in the other stables in the barn so as to keep them dry.
i am hopeing that the weather will break tomorrow and that i can get out and about.
ill have to go to my own house and get my lamps for nancys cart as that fits quincy to so i can take him out on the road lol one candle power flame.
im so happy for you and your fammaly that all things are comeing to geather.
let me know if you find an extra for your waggon and ill perchase it as a waggon warming present for you and your fammaly.
take care and chat to you soon michael.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful work. I couldn't help but wonder if your wagon is a Chatter Box as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*date stamp*

to greysorrel did your stub axle arm have a date stamped on it.
over here the coach builder stamped the date on the stub axle so when you remove the wheel there is a stamp of the date.
i have a green waggonett (4 wheeled dog cart) ill have to show you some pictures and its dated 1891 on the axle and the rear wheels have wooden brake blocks and a metal brake leaver which has sharks teeth so to speak so the leaver rachets it self up when applyed.
my governess (tub cart) is dated 1904 so thay are both old girls and when the london harness horse parade was in london both the four wheeler and the t wheeler got pre 1945 ribbons.
i was going to get my lamps tonight from home but i got called out to work dew to the heavy rain with the railroad flooded.
and got back to the van and had to investigate arking as there was flashing electric as a negative bond has come lose so i had to report what i have found and is charged when a train is in section 25000 volts. so i ended up delayed.
and i was going to take some pictures of my spares bag and also of my lamps so ill get them tomorrow.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love to see photos! Always interested in the older stuff...we didn't think to look at the axle arms! Will have to ask Bob next time I see him about that. He has a really cute governess cart that would be a hoot to drive, not sure how I would like sitting sideways though. 

over here some carriage lights can cost an arm and a leg. My 3 spring, auto top surrey has one small pane of glass that is cracked, were going to eventually replace it, and this spring I HAVE to get painting and finish the pole for the surrey so I can have the team pull it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*my trap lamps.*
















heres my lamps.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*lamps continued*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*my governess cart.*

































this is my governess cart its in storage in my garage with my 4 wheeled dog cart-waggonett.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*tammy with my four wheeled dog cart -waggonett.*
















heres tammys first and last parade.
we acheved it for vanessa and tammy now in loveing memory.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*my 4 wheel dog cart-waggonett.*

















heres tammy at battersea park her first and last parade.
she made it in honor of vanessa both in loveing memory.
ill have to get thoes carts out of the garage and give them a clean up and a polish as well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

GreySorrel, I posted to this, but. I don't know where it went! 

That wagon is beautiful! I love those...thankfully we have never found the right one(!), since I don't have a team, lol! 

We do have an English one, made out of natural oak. I drove it as a taxi one year at a living history museum, single with the Clydesdale pulling it! and in a parade one year with a pair, but that is it. I think it still has garland on it!

Are you going do any parades this year?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> GreySorrel, I posted to this, but. I don't know where it went!
> 
> That wagon is beautiful! I love those...thankfully we have never found the right one(!), since I don't have a team, lol!
> 
> ...


After doing one parade, that is it for me, reminded me why I HATE them. I love doing farm tours, get together at the farm, plow days where we do the wagon rides, things like that. Parades, there is just too much that can go wrong and while my team is steady and not much phases them, it is the people and their lack of consideration or smarts that gets me tense.

Would love to see your English made wagon Greentree...and natural oak?! Bet it is lovely. Do you have any photo's? 

Michael thank you for those photos, always love seeing yours. What pretty turn out you have...very adorable!! You AND the driving pony!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*greysorrel*

to greysorrel thank you for your kind words on the ponys.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to greysorrel.*

to greysorrel have you ever thought about doing a reinactment with your waggon.
say from the pioneer days as now you can do such wounderfull things with pictures now i think its called cerpia i think i have got it right so it looks like you have a picture from the 1800s 
i think it would make great christmass cards as well theamed on your new waggon.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> to greysorrel have you ever thought about doing a reinactment with your waggon.
> say from the pioneer days as now you can do such wounderfull things with pictures now i think its called cerpia i think i have got it right so it looks like you have a picture from the 1800s
> i think it would make great christmass cards as well theamed on your new waggon.


Actually, we were asked to bring the wagon and implements from the Civil War era and we spoke for the weekend during the 150th Anniversary of the Battle of Manassas, in Manassas Virginia. I was a bit apprehensive about having the team there with the cannon, as we had never been around one and so close, then the train and downtown to boot, but they did exceptionally well, were very well behaved, put up with children loving on them, fingers being inadvertently stuck up their nostrils, and the sounds. 

We were in downtown, dressed in that era for farmers, spoke about how our area and the Shenandoah Valley was considered the bread bowl of the food for the troops. A lot of inner city families and children, as well as adults came through, the curator said that the whole 3 day, we had over 50,000 people come through. There was also a large cannon that was shooting off half rounds every hour, the cavalry was under the grove of tree's too near us. 

Here is my husband in garb:


Myself in garb, underneath that skirt and blouse I have 3 other cotton layers AND a herring bone corset laced up pretty snug, it was upward of 100 degrees out that weekend, I don't think I sat down during the day, and hot...not sure how those ladies did it:


The cavalry riding in. All a very good group of men and woman soldiers. At one point their "commander" came up to exchange pleasantries with me, said I was putting his men to shame. When I asked why, he said because we were letting the public touch our team, they were not...later that day I saw them all letting children touch the horses, sit in the saddles, they too were getting into the educational aspect of what we were doing and at the end of the day we all had a lot of fun. It is exhausting though standing their, talking most of the day, explaining things, but for us, the children, the smiles and we even let a young man, who had never even touched a horse till now, sit on our mare Trixie, the smile had me in tears. Said he felt like John Wayne! 


Here is the curator and I the last day:


We did other events pertaining to the Civil War that year....


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to greysorrel.*

to greysorrel i love your pictures and your story of your reinacment of the pioneer days.
your self and you husband look great for the part and also its great to hear that your team was impecable with the cannon fireing.
i fell about laughing when you said about the corset and the heat you were in on the days displaying your team you and your husband did a fine job.
i went to nancys mums fancy dress party and we went gothic lol ill have to supply a picture and dont laugh i got stuck in a corset for 12 hours.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> to greysorrel i love your pictures and your story of your reinacment of the pioneer days.
> your self and you husband look great for the part and also its great to hear that your team was impecable with the cannon fireing.
> i fell about laughing when you said about the corset and the heat you were in on the days displaying your team you and your husband did a fine job.
> i went to nancys mums fancy dress party and we went gothic lol ill have to supply a picture and dont laugh i got stuck in a corset for 12 hours.


lol they certainly are NOT that comfortable....


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*picture.*

here is a picture of me before i have one ill have to scan both of us so you can have a good laugh.







ill have to tell you a funny story you would fall over with utter laughter.
i had a major clothing malfunction and nancys frend andrea helped out she is gothic.
i had the last laugh as i got there money in a sweep stake £50 after a few hours thay all got changed.
i had no change of cloths and the zip had failed and i was stiched in.
eating and drinking was very dificult and it was a hot and sunny day to so i sat in a chair in the garden dont laugh well sit down before you do i had a black parasol and a fan to match boy did thay come in handy.
and i ended up mucking out and watering and feeding and doing haynets like it.
and my barn owner was in histical laughter her sides were splitting.
i think the most person to get a shock was her tammy she thought vanessa had come back.
the look on her face was funny.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*found waggonett dog cart advertisement.*

i have found my dog cart advertisement befor i perchaed it.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*i hope i have done this right.*

to greysorrel i think and hope i have done this right i think its one to frame.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> to greysorrel i think and hope i have done this right i think its one to frame.
> 
> 
> View attachment 564001
> ...


yippy it worked its like looking into the past greysorrel thease pictures are awesome.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We finally got the freight wagon out today! I have no real history on it. It is permanently decorated for Christmas, and we are hoping to haul it down to a neighborhood for caroling, since our neighborhood is so spread out.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is the box. The first time I drove it was very scary....you feel like you are just stuck up there, and could pitch off the front at any time! Today was not scary at all!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow Greentree, that is really a nice wagon, I love the color and the wood too. I noticed it has a foot rest but you could, or your husband if he is handy with wood, make you a wooden foot board that may give you a bit more security...

I totally can relate to being up there and feeling like your about to be pitched off! Bet you all look really nice when your driving along. Thank you for sharing those, now smile an go enjoy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Now the weather person has decided it is going to rain Tuesday eve and Christmas. Eve, so I suppose the caroling is off. I had fun driving the wagon today, anyway! Chance has never pulled a metal wheeled vehicle before, so I was proud of him...he did not flinch when it hit the gravel on the driveway!

Thanks GreySorrel!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*metal wheels*

be care full your horse does not take off with the noise.
in our small barn we had a frend he was called michael burgess he got a london trolly with iron tyres and he hated the noise and bolted and hit a stationary car.
sid was a sec d stallion.
looking back he did have a few scrapes and you can laugh about it now.
greysorrel thank you and i hope you like your pictures and your right it would give you extra securaty and i noticed the foot rests.
i think it will make a good extra to the cart and thats a great idear greysorrel.
greentree its a darn shame im here and greysorrel we could all head out for christmass.
that would be fun.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Would love to get together with the 3 of you and go out caroling! I got brass bells I could share amongst us too, hot chocolate, or hot tea afterwards, laughter...nothing better! 

And yes, loved the photos, thank you!


----------

